# Tacoma RC



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

The Open was delayed for an hour and a half or more by fog. Once it lifted, they started with a Quad with two retired. First down is the long retired on the left middle, thrown left to right in front of a row of trees and brush. It lands on a line tight behind the flyer station. This gunner is hard to see because the land crests and then rolls down toward the gunner and the mark so he is only partially visible. While the bird is very visible in the air, as the sun moved around, the gunner went from bright sun to shade and became even harder to pick out. Next is the shorter flyer shot left to right in an open field. Third down is the even shorter short retired on the right thrown right to left along a tree line converging with the longer flyer and landing in a green opening. Last is the shortest mark on the left thrown angled back and down a slope from right to left. After the first dog ran, a duck got away from the flyer gunners and went behind them and they shot and sluiced it at a spot right on line to the long mark. The scent from this bird caused problems for several dogs who stopped to hunt there on their way to the long mark and either continued on to retrieve the mark or returned to the old flyer fall. Later in the running, the scent seemed to diminish, but then the wind came up and some dogs are still checking down on the scent coming off the flyer station on their way to the long mark. There have been several handles and pickups, primarily on the long mark.


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Open Callbacks to the 2nd series (26 dogs):

1,2,4,5,7,8,9,12,13,14,17,18,19,22,23,25,26,27,28,31,33,35,36,37,39,40
Scratches: 15,29,34

Second series starts with dog #39.


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

The Open 2nd series was a double land blind with a poison bird in the middle. The bird was thrown left to right. First you ran a shorter blind behind the thrower that included angling across a road in front of the line. The long blind was run off the end of the poison bird with the path taking dogs past water, over a long mound of dead brush, and out into a field.

Callbacks to the 3rd series at 8:00 tomorrow morning (23 dogs):

1,2,4,5,7,12,13,14,17,19,22,23,25,26,27,28,31,33,35,36,37,39,40

The 3rd series starts with dog #31.


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

After a long, cold shoreline water blind with three points to cross, the Open callbacks to the 4th series (8 dogs):

3,5,22,26,27,28,31,40

The 4th series was a triple with two retired. Long retired in the middle was thrown left to right across a pond onto a slope. The short retired was a land mark thrown right to left just in front of a dirt road. The flyer on the right was shot right to left across an arm of the same pond. There was some hunting on the short retired, but the long retired proved somewhat hard to dig out for some dogs. Some hunted the area where the gunner stood before going to the fall area. 

Waiting for placements.


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

The Amateur is a triple with two retired. First bird down is the long retired in the middle thrown right to left from a row of brush square out into the open field, falling behind what looks like a small log but could be a row of cover. The short retired on the right is thrown right to left and angled back along the same row of brush. The long flyer on the left is shot right to left and flies a long way out into the field, landing in an area where the land rolls. There are several large puddles on the way to the retired marks which have affected the lines to the birds. The flyer has caused some big hunts. When going for the short retired, some of the dogs bounce off the cover near the short bird and end up going long. The long bird is hard to get because it is so tight to the short bird. The dogs tend to run to the left of it in the open field and end up going way long. Now there are lots of dog trails in the open area so dogs are following where the other dogs went. When I left, they had run about 12-15 dogs and only one dog had done the test without a handle.


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Open Placements:

1st - Maddi - Thomas/Gonia
2nd - Tuffy - Boyett/Gonia
3rd - Ford - Panarites/Gonia
4th - Lady - Graafstra
RJ - Trek - Myers

JAM's - 1,26


----------



## speedy (Oct 24, 2005)

Congrats to Maddi & Mark on a new FC!! Wahoo.


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

woo hoo 
Darla's puppy Tuffy gets 1st All-Age placement, Open 2nd! 
Good dog! Sounded like they set interesting open tests.
Congrats Jim, Freeman & Toni.


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Congrats to Toni ,Freeman , Tuffy and Jimmy on the Open second.


Also congrats to Judy and Trek on the Open RJ.


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Amateur Callbacks to 2nd series (15 dogs):

1,9,10,11,12,13,14,15,18,27,34,36,37,39,40

They are setting up the land blind now.


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Derby Callbacks to 2nd series tomorrow morning at Carlson's (19 dogs):

1,2,3,4,6,7,9,10,11,13,15,16,17,18,19,20,21,22,24

Scratches: 12, 23


----------



## tbadams (Dec 29, 2008)

Congrats to Mark Thomas and Maddie on the open win. New FC !


----------



## PaulaE (Dec 16, 2005)

Woot woot for Mark and new FC Maddi!


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Judy Myers said:


> Open Placements:
> 
> 1st - Maddi - Thomas/Gonia
> 2nd - Tuffy - Boyett/Gonia
> ...



Good job, Trek!! ...tough, cold trial, just 8 to the 4th...well done. 

Thank you for all the feedback while running your dog, Judy...


----------



## Klamath Hunting Gold (Nov 12, 2005)

Many congrats to our reporter Judy and Trek!


----------



## U.S. Labradors (Aug 20, 2005)

Derby Results:
1st - #9 Pfill, owned and handles by Heather Pfluger
2nd- #6 Shadow, owned by Gary Johnson and handled by Brooke Vandebrake
3rd- #1 Fathom, owned and handled by Peter Muursepp
4th - #10 Bear, owned and handled by Bev Tecklenborg
RJ -#11 Pilot, owned and handled by Randy Weese
Jams: 2,3,15,20,21,24


----------



## jgrammer (Jun 23, 2008)

Am results:
1. 34 Missy, Graafstra
2. 40 Kate, Carey
3. 9 Nick, Hartl
4. 37 Chip, Grammer
RJ. 10 Sunny, Crawford
jams: 1, 13, 14, 36, 39


----------



## speedy (Oct 24, 2005)

Yay heather & Pfil. What a team!!


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Congratulations to Be , Bear and Joe on Bear's 4th place in the Derby!. Casey is very proud of Bear!


----------



## win2run (Mar 16, 2009)

Congratulations Steve on the AM win, Missy and Lady ran a good trial.


----------



## HarryWilliams (Jan 17, 2005)

jgrammer said:


> Am results:
> 1. 34 Missy, Graafstra
> 2. 40 Kate, Carey
> 3. 9 Nick, Hartl
> ...


Congrats on all the placings and the Jams. Steve you had quite the weekend!!! And a woohoo to AFC Kate and Nat'l Am qualified (congrats Marion and Bente). Tom and Jean way to go. Harry


----------

